# Anyone Up for a Reston to Sebring Convoy in March?



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

So the R15 has been announced to debut at the 2009 12 Hours of Sebring. We've driven down from the DC for the last two years. With Audi of America HQ in DC now (Reston), I'm thinking maybe we should set up a convoy down to the race for North East/Mid Atlantic folks thinking of heading down. We'll have to figure out dates and stops as we get closer, but I figured I'd throw this out there to see if there's any interest.


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: Anyone Up for a Reston to Sebring Convoy in March? ([email protected])*

would a VW be allowed in such a luxury convoy?








Having just done the Boston to Orlando drive I'd certainly be up for a run to Sebring


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Anyone Up for a Reston to Sebring Convoy in March? (16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16v* »_would a VW be allowed in such a luxury convoy?








Having just done the Boston to Orlando drive I'd certainly be up for a run to Sebring









It's all in the family.


----------



## Sprockets (Feb 17, 1999)

*Re: Anyone Up for a Reston to Sebring Convoy in March? ([email protected])*

When you guys gonna come out to Utah!


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: Anyone Up for a Reston to Sebring Convoy in March? (Sprockets)*

when a new car is debuted there?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Anyone Up for a Reston to Sebring Convoy in March? (Sprockets)*

Haha. Maybe one of these years. I hit Sebring because it's a big deal and Lime Rock because it's local.


----------



## Sprockets (Feb 17, 1999)

*Re: Anyone Up for a Reston to Sebring Convoy in March? (16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16v* »_when a new car is debuted there?










We have product launches regularly! Does that count?








The Porsche PDK transmission was the most recent. Subaru is coming (back) in 2009, and I believe Porsche is coming back as well. They won't say what it's for, but we can all guess.
I, personally, am working with VW Group to get them to do launches, as well as the TDI Cup! Wish me luck!


----------



## Sprockets (Feb 17, 1999)

*Re: Anyone Up for a Reston to Sebring Convoy in March? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Haha. Maybe one of these years. I hit Sebring because it's a big deal and Lime Rock because it's local.


I hear you!
You guys should definitely come out one day, though. I've mentioned it to Jamie. I'd love to host you guys, put you in our Suite, etc. It's a mind blowing facility, which most people don't know about (it's only 3 years old now)! That's where my job comes in!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Anyone Up for a Reston to Sebring Convoy in March? (Sprockets)*

I will have to get out there. The Audi Sport guys tell me it's an excellent facility.


----------



## Sprockets (Feb 17, 1999)

*Re: Anyone Up for a Reston to Sebring Convoy in March? ([email protected])*

The Audi/ALMS thing kinda took the wind out of my sails! Didn't see that coming, at least not for 2009!
I'm working directly with VW to get the TDI Cup here during our ALMS stop here in May, and we're REALLY close to it happening. I'd love to have you guys out here for it!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Anyone Up for a Reston to Sebring Convoy in March? (Sprockets)*

Thanks for the offer. I'll see if we can fit it in.


----------

